# XML wird mit Unterstrich gespeichert



## ihoppe (18. Jan 2011)

Hallo Forum,
als Anwender steht mir leider der Java Code nicht zur Verfügung. 
Das Java-Programm exportiert Bestellungen im XML-Format aus einem Online-Shop zur Verarbeitung in einer Versandhandelssoftware.
Leider gibt es folgenden Fehler: die XML-Datei wird als timestamp.xml_  gespeichert und nicht als timestamp.xml.

Ansonsten ist die erzeugte XML-Datei korrekt!!! 

Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen und mir sagen, wo man den Fehler suchen müsste? Leider muss das Programm in Kürze laufen.  ....

Beste Grüße
Ines H.


----------



## Noctarius (18. Jan 2011)

Vermutlich kann man halt irgendwo den Namen konfigurieren. Java macht sowas nicht von alleine, ergo kann dir keiner durch hellsehen sagen was falsch ist. Wengistens den Namen des Shops sollte man schon nennen.


----------



## ihoppe (18. Jan 2011)

Ja, hellsehen kann niemand. sorry. Der shop heißt Wandhalterung.tv - TFT Plasma LED LCD Wandhalterung für TV .
Das, was mich verwundert ist, dass das Java-Programm im Testlauf schon einmal richtig lief - die XML-Dateien wurden als timestamp.xml gespeichert.

Nach Anpassungen - aber NICHT im Java-Programm sondern in den conf-Dateien - wurde die XML plötzlich als timestamp.xml_ gespeichert.

Ich dachte es gäbe evtl. eine einfache Erklärung dafür, dass Java die XML-Datei plötzlich als xml_ speichert? 

Hilft ein screenshot? 

Gruß und DANKE fürs Lesen!
Ines


----------



## Noctarius (18. Jan 2011)

Laut Screenshot würde ich vermuten, dass das xml_ eine temporäre Datei ist welche eigentlich für die Transformation gedacht ist. Scheinbar hat aber euer XSLT (Vermutung) einen Fehler und daher wird nicht weitergearbeitet.


----------

